# A good day in the city.



## Anonymous (Sep 3, 2010)

Went into the city to purchase some cat comb, a 45 gallon barrel full before coming across this find. Seventeen pounds of fingers and a truck load of high grade rejects.

Even the wife enjoys Urban mining.

ttys
G


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 3, 2010)

Ahh come on no picture of the rejects?


----------



## escrap (Sep 3, 2010)

Oh wow, Now where do you find something like this. I really need to think about hiring a guy to start dumpster diving. Man the things you can find.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 3, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Ahh come on no picture of the rejects?



Later Barren, I left home 3:00 am and pulled into the driveway 6:00 pm then busy unloading the truck inside and out. The rejects are boards for gauges and speedometer nothing really special but show some visible gold. I have seen much better boards on the forum.

The board and finger scrap was set up by the chemist where I purchase my chemicals and acids.

Best Regards
Gill


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 3, 2010)

Here is some eye candy for you. But I would still like to see what you ran across.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 4, 2010)

Some random boards from yesterdays find. No gold traces on any of the boards just what is visible. 

I'm thinking that with so much low grade boards - vat leaching with cyanide maybe best suited to recover the gold.

Perhaps one of the moderators could correct the title which should have read good instead of giid. My eyeballs were being held open with toothpicks, 3:00am is much to early to start the day. Thanks.


----------



## skippy (Sep 4, 2010)

gustavus said:


> Perhaps one of the moderators could correct the title which should have read good instead of giid. My eyeballs were being held open with toothpicks, 3:00am is much to early to start the day. Thanks.



I think it adds character to the thread Gill! Especially with the back story.


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 5, 2010)

I fixed it for you Gill.

Steve


----------

